# Circle cutting jig on a bandsaw



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,
I am making a circle cutting jig for my bandsaw based on some of the designs I have seen here on LJs. I would appreciate any opinions on the following items:
1) What size blade is best suited to this type of jig?
2) What is the preferred method for fixing the centre point on the disc - drill tip, bolt or dowel?
3) Is it necessary to drill right through the disc material or does a partial hole in the centre work.

Sorry if these sound too basic but I hope someone can help. I will post the project when it's completed.
Thanks in advance.
Jim


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Jim,

Here's mine, though I haven't used it much yet. I use it with a pretty thin blade. For the center point, I hammered in a brad and then snipped off the end. My setup doesn't require a through hole in the project piece, and on projects where I don't want any kind of hole I will probably try to use a template attached to the workpiece with double sided tape.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

What size circles? I mostly use a 1/4" blade. Just a center punch for the pin (Mine is a sharpened screw), or a hole just big enough for the guide pin-not all the way through the workpiece.
Make sure that the pin is aligned with the FRONT EDGE OF THE BLADE TEETH. If not aligned that way, you'll not cut right.
Bill


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a good one

http://lumberjocks.com/Hoakie/blog/13636


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I am now on the right track. I intend to use the jig initially for making the roller for a drum sander project. I will post the circle jig as a project in the next few days. It's made from stuff I found in my workshop / garage and has so far cost less than 50pence (80 cents) in total for a few wood screws and a nylon knurled nut. Very pleased with progress so far.
Jim


----------

